# (Poll) What beer do they drink in Middle-earth?



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 19, 2003)

We all know the Gaffer liked to suck back a few cold ones at _The Ivy Bush_ of an afternoon, but what I want to know is--what was this man's poison?

What manner of amber-coloured fluid filled the tankard that sat on the table not very far away from Strider's large and mud-encrusted boots, on that fateful evening in _The Prancing Pony_?

And which exactly were the "Drinks Provided" at the various White Councils and seminars held intermittently throughout the Third Age?

I really should have included an "Other" category there . . . perhaps a moderator can help me out.


----------



## FIRELILY (Nov 20, 2003)

None of those. Micro-brewery draughts all the way!!!!


----------



## Roilya (Nov 20, 2003)

BUD-WEIS BUD-WEIS BUD-WEIS-ER


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 21, 2003)

Newkie Brown or McEwans Pale Ale . . . what else?


----------



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2013)

FIRELILY said:


> None of those. Micro-brewery draughts all the way!!!!


One of these maybe?
At The Sign Of The Prancing Pony. It comes in Pints!
Middle Earth Brewing Company beer?

There is a new one starting up based in the Misty Mountains. Apparently _*Shagrat*_ and _*Gorbag*_ survived the war and went in together just as they said, starting a brewery. Their first firkin is an intense 10% ABV _*Imperial Mordorian Stout*_. They plan on opening a pub called _*The Troll's Nose*_ but they need to raise the capital and find a suitable location.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 1, 2021)

The Floating Log Brown Ale???


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 2, 2021)

Ew I voted for Miller back in the day and apologize sincerely. Now I'd probably choose Newcastle or one of my local breweries' ales


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 2, 2021)

Pah! Anyone who is not either Belgian, Czech or German is illiterate on the topic of beer. At least in the last few centuries; the Sumerians and Egyptians seem to be the first in recorded history to brew the stuff (as in so much, those regions have fallen behind the curve in the interim), and probably have unknown precursors at least in the neolithic period. In Germany, some like to call beer "liquid bread"; calling bread "solidified beer" might be closer to the truth, according to some research.

Guinness, in modern geographical terms, would be located roughly at the Grey Havens; fair enough.
But while the Anduin and Mirkwood may have some tenuous links to the Rhine River and the Black Forest in Baden-Württemberg, otherwise population density and other factors speak against supporting a brewery landscape as it now exists in the Seventh Age. 😁


----------



## grendel (Apr 2, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> ... the Sumerians and Egyptians seem to be the first in recorded history to brew the stuff


It almost certainly predates the ability to record it. The desire to have that awesome fermented stuff on hand at all times led to actively cultivating barley and other grains, which led to having to stay put and tend it, which led to working together in groups, which led to living together in groups... which led to civilization. That's right, we're here because of beer. Is there a better reason? (Trick question; the answer is "no".)

As to what they drink in M-E, or specifically the Shire, I lean towards some style of ale, preferably on the darker side. Newcastle would be a good choice.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 2, 2021)

I voted 'Other' way back when...

Things have come a long way since November 2003 when this thread was created...

The Green Dragon Inn


----------

